# Do You Like Soup?



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Do you like to eat/drink soup? What kind?


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

I like miso soup (no that's not the reason for my UN), split pea soup, and broccoli cheese soup. But that's about it. Not a huge fan.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I soooo love soup. partly because I have an ultra-sensitive stomach but also because it's a comfort food from my childhood. Most kinds I like but not the super creamy ones. My grandmother made some killer minestrone.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm pretty bland when it comes to soups lol. I like Chicken Noodle, Tomato, the standard soups lol. Although I once had Italian Wedding soup and thought it was pretty good. Is ramen considered a soup? If so, I like that too lol.


----------



## AngstyTeenager (Oct 25, 2016)

I like every brand of soup ever, except for chicken soup -- It tastes 'weird' to me, even before I became a vegetarian. But I've never liked meat that much.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I do but I have to take a comodium if I know I'm gonna be eating soup. Goes through me like greased lightning. :lol

I also kind of have to ask myself if it's really worth it because so many of the best soups have big potato chunks and just generally high carb things in them and that doesn't go nicely with diabetes. You'd be surprised how fast a few chunks of potato can spike your blood sugar.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yes. I even like vegetable soup.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, I like split-pea soup, creamy tomato soup, corn soup, and black bean soup. The instant powder corn soup in Japan was really good. Very different from the corn soup here.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Chicken soup, miso soup, potato-leek soup, french onion soup, ramen soup, ibuprofen soup - i love all soups. Except for pea and pee based soups. That **** is nasty as hell.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No . 
I don't consider soup a food at all .


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Chicken and corn, pumpkin and condensed cream of chicken and corn. Tomato can be nice, but only sometimes, because it's too easy to pretend I'm eating a bowl of thick blood.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I love soup. I only eat miso soup and normal basic vegetable soup though. I want to try more but i cant be bothered


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's k


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I love broths soup. Been eating a lot of Asian food lately. I had won ton last night and Thai noodle soup on Friday. I love good Pho and Mexican soup. Usually chicken.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Love all kinds of soup. I had some gorgeous home made minestrone last night. I have had consommé a couple of times but I wasn't that impressed by it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not really, I usually only eat it when I'm sick tbh.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Chicken gnocchi is life


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Depends what type but it can be nice on the odd occasion


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, though slightly better as an adult


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

SOUP! I freaking love soup.

I made this post after surgery when I was seriously jonesing for soup. I hope it adequately conveys how much I enjoy a good soup.



tehuti88 said:


> I want food. :cry
> 
> I want that awesome potato soup my dad used to make with the sausage in it and it's in a huge pot that leaves lots of leftovers, and I want the zurek soup they serve at Legs Inn, and I want cream of potato soup and mushroom soup and cheese soup and split pea soup and black bean with rice soup (why don't they carry that anymore?) and cream of broccoli soup and clam chowder and ramen and all kinds of soups, and I want a big bottle of V8, cans and cans of V8, a tall tall glass of V8, and then whenever I get tired of all that I want fruit smoothies and fruit drinks and milkshakes and sweet cold coffee drinks and iced teas and yogurt drinks and parfaits and ice creams and gelato and everything.
> 
> But mostly now I want all the soup.


And then I ended up in the hospital again with a kidney infection and was eating full-liquid-diet cream of mushroom soup. It was pretty good.

It gets kind of tiring when soup is all you can eat, though. :/


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Negative


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Soup is bae.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

The only good soup is hot and sour.

Except if you have a cold, then chicken noodle or chicken with rice helps.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

no. only tomato soup when i'm sick. i used to be allergic to it but i'm magically not anymore.


----------



## davidh888 (Feb 24, 2017)

Not sure if this qualifies but you could never go wrong with some Ramen Noodle Soup! 









(Not sponsored ;()


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah, but only own made with fresh vegetables ,not that powder soup crap.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I like making homemade beef vegetable or Italian chicken vegetable soup because it means I'll actually eat veggies without complaining. It's also very low-cal and low-fat. Once the soup cools in the fridge the fat solidifies on top and you can just take it off and throw it away. I love the chicken gnocchi soup at Olive Garden. I also like baked potato, broccoli cheese and french onion, all of which are kinda bad for you.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I had always hated it up until about two years ago. Now I crave it on cold days. I like potato, tomato and chicken noodle.


----------



## Sagey (Feb 15, 2017)

I love soup... quit making me hungry...


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Sagey said:


> I love soup... quit making me hungry...


----------



## Sagey (Feb 15, 2017)

clarkekent said:


>


:O:wife


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Meh. I have to be in the mood for it. Soup is awesome when you have a cold or flu though, then it's the bomb. It's usually the only thing I can eat when I get sick. Maybe that explains why I don't like it much. It's food you eat when you're sick lol.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Soup is pretty good. Especially creamy ones with garlic bread.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah. I love minestrone and split-pea soup or tomato soup when paired with grilled cheese.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, I like soup. Mostly chicken noodle soup. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I hate soup. People seem to absolutely love it. I wish I tasted what they did. I want to like soup. It seems like good comfort food. And nice to eat when it's cold or when you're sick. But I really can't stand it.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Had some this morning. Loves me some soop. <3


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I love soup, just any soup, its like the savoury version of a beverage.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

nomi said:


> I hate soup. People seem to absolutely love it. I wish I tasted what they did. I want to like soup. It seems like good comfort food. And nice to eat when it's cold or when you're sick. But I really can't stand it.


I feel this way about (breakfast) oatmeal. Everyone seems to adore it, and there are lots of flavors and I want to like it too, but when I try it I feel like I'm eating something somebody else already ate and then barfed up. :/


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, I made some tonight 

Red onion diced and caramelised in 70:30 butter & olive oil, plus some chilli and garlic pesto, and tobasco sauce.

Then added diced celery, mushroom, & carrot and let them cook a bit and soak up sauces and flavours.

Then added boiling water, chicken stock powder, a dash of soy sauce, and left to simmer for 30min


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I've grown up eating chicken soup and lentil soup, so it's some of my favorites. I also like vegetable soup, meatball soup, and ramen.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wouldn't call myself a soup person, because there are ton of soups I don't care for. I do eat a bunch of a few kinds of soup though. 

I love turkey noodle and chicken noodle. I sometimes like New England clam chowder, but it can make me feel sick to my stomach. I also eat a bunch of instant ramen noodles, but I often drain the soup.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I love soup. Don't have a favourite though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I made a huge pot of chicken noodle soup that helped me get through a cold this week. I am in day six and turning the corner quick.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Anything.*

I'll chow on about anything.

I'll eat chowder, fish soup, miso, ramen-anything. You name it, and I'll eat it (so long as it's edible and not poisonous).


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I do! I can't enjoy a meal without it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah...the ones that are vegetarian.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Blah, only if it has a high ratio of solids. Goulash is fine. But if it's basically warm flavored water, no thanks.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

yes , i , do


----------



## lonelyycat (Mar 9, 2017)

no, i hate soup
but i can't vote, because your poll only has "like" and "meh"


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I do, mostly chicken and vegetable, don't make it much these days as I'm kinda lazy though xDD


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Only as a starter.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*only when*

girlfriend showed it to me

Mulligatawny

epic


----------

